# Miniature Poodle Breeders - Mid-Atlantic Area



## MiniPoodleLover1990 (May 13, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone have recommendations for miniature poodle breeders in the Mid-Atlantic area? I'm willing to wait for a while for the right one. I'm a bit overwhelmed by the amount of information online so I'd love to narrow down my search based on any positive experiences you guys had. 

My only criteria is that the poodle does not have a black coat, my existing dog gets nervous around other dogs with a black coat.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

There's a geographic list of breeders who do health testing being compiled from members suggestions here:








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## MiniPoodleLover1990 (May 13, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> There's a geographic list of breeders who do health testing being compiled from members suggestions here:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! 

I was trying to find something like this, but for some reason I couldn't. I really appreciate this.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

MiniPoodleLover1990 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I was trying to find something like this, but for some reason I couldn't. I really appreciate this.


Happy to help, please stay in touch!


----------

